
Travel Needs - divyarakesh
Hi Everyone,
We are working on an app, to be launched in next 4 weeks, which assist fellow travelers with organizing their trips and enjoying the social flavors from the local community.
Would like to understand, what are the current challenge you all face while you are on a trip. 
This will help us prioritize the features in the app.
======
chiragfisher
Hi,

Help us to understand your challenges by completing one minute survey

[https://juvo412611.typeform.com/to/WCY8uM](https://juvo412611.typeform.com/to/WCY8uM)

Thank You!

